# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Giao lưu Cần Thơ, 18h30 03-11-2014

## CKD

Hi all!
Tình hình là CKD xếp được lịch nên muốn mời anh em ở Cần Thơ.. & những vùng lân cận cùng nhau off mừng vào 18h30 tối mai (03-11-2024).

Địa điểm cụ thể xin vui lòng SMS hoặc alo cho CKD ạ.

----------


## romvang

Romvang 1 vé. Bác CKD yên tâm, oánh tay đôi được rồi

----------


## ABCNC

Mình đăng ký 1 vé  :Smile:

----------


## romvang

nhiêu đó thôi hả ta

----------


## Mr.L

Dzô quán

----------


## Mr.L

Thành viên

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## culitruong

Nhậu thì yếu mà thách đấu từ SG về tới cần Thơ, chú CKD nhà ta giống cái bác gì gì đó quá

----------


## writewin

sao ko thấy mặt của mờ rờ lờ nhỉ, ^^, bảo tài trợ anh vé máy bao vào cần thơ mà ^^, ren ko chuyển ra để vào nhậu luôn ^^, ke ke

ko vào tài trợ vé vào cần thơ thì để tiền đó đi với duy anh rúc ra đây chơi, đảm bảo ko phải cần thơ mới có gạo trắng nước trong đâu nhé, h aha,

----------


## biết tuốt

> Nhậu thì yếu mà thách đấu từ SG về tới cần Thơ, chú CKD nhà ta giống cái bác gì gì đó quá


em đoán là chiến thuật giữ sức thi đấu bác ạ chứ nhậu 1 lần dậy không nổi lần sau ae chắc chả dám rủ  :Wink:

----------


## Mr.L

Update ảnh! post trên

nó nè anh Writerwin hjchcj riết thành con heo rồi anh ơi T_T

----------


## huanpt

Chú nào là Romvang?

----------


## anhxco

> Chú nào là Romvang?


Em nghĩ là chú trẻ nhất ( không đeo kính), hi vọng e nhìn đúng người!

----------


## Mr.L

Romvang là anh mặc áo đen ah anh bìa bên phải của hình ^^

----------


## romvang

Dạ em là thằng mặc áo đen các bác ah

----------

